# Porque mi amplificador cuando lo conecto al CPU me zumba?



## franko1819 (Nov 22, 2009)

Porque mi amplificador cuando lo conecto a mi CPU me zumba?

Hice lo siguiente:

-Encendi mi amplificador ( no zumba ).
-Lo conecto a mi CPU y comienza a zumbar.

Pero cuando pongo musica fuerte, no se escucha el zumbido y si lo bajo, se escucha.
Probe con mi discman y no es problema del amplificador porque cuando lo conecto al discman no zumba para nada.
Tambien probe poner el volumen del Discman bajo y se escucha perfectamente y tampoco zumba.

Puede ser que el zumbido provenga de la conexion a tierra del CPU?


PD:El cable es mallado con doble aislacion


Espero sus respuestas.

Desde ya, gracias.


Saludos¡


----------



## Tomasito (Nov 23, 2009)

El zumbido es de alta o baja frecuencia?

Podés probar poniendolé una puesta a tierra a la pc, sacá un cable del gabinete a alguna canilla (que tenga caños de metal adentro de la pared) o a algún elemento metálico enterrado bajo tierra. Las fuentes de las pcs de ahora vienen sin filtro de linea (lo cual es pésimo y fuera de norma, legalmente creo que no se pueden enchufar a la red así), podés probar también con un filtro de linea (los venden ya echos, o lo podés hacer vos, hay info en el foro).
Puede ser que la placa de sonido esté tomando ruido de la alimentación de la fuente.



Saludos.


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 23, 2009)

Podrias dar detalles del amplificador empleado y en la PC, donde estas conectandote ? digo, una tarjeta de sonido ?) y en tal caso, cual es la referencia de la misma ?. Salu2.


----------



## franko1819 (Nov 23, 2009)

El amplificador viene ya con un ecualizador de 10 bandas, fui regulando los potenciometros y mas o menos tiene entre 2kHZ y 4kHz.
Voy a probar poner a tierra el gabiente.Lo pruebo y lo comento.

tecnogirl: el amplificador que uso es un Pyramid Gold Series SE902G.
Lo conecto a la salida de audio del panel posterior del CPU.
Tengo una tarjeta de sonido de Realtek Semiconductor Corp.Si es a lo que te refieres

Gracias por sus respuestas¡¡

Saludos¡


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 23, 2009)

Ok franko. mira en las especificaciones tecnicas tanto del amplificador como de la tarjeta de sonido si son compatibles sus impedancias. Lo mas seguro que no y eso es lo que causa el ruido y la distorsion. Otra cosa que puedes probar es bajarle el nivel de volumen a la tarjeta de sonido (por software). Salu2.


----------



## franko1819 (Nov 23, 2009)

Bueno..
Me olvide de decir que el amplificador me lo regalaron de 2º mano y no tenia ni manual 

Y con respecto a la tarjeta, esta ya esta integrada junto con la main board.
 Baje el volumen y sigue zumbando.

Se debe estar filtrando ruido de la fuente, como dice Tomasito.

Saludos!


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 23, 2009)

Y... tocando archivos de audio (mp3) tambien suena mal la tarjeta de audio ?.


----------



## franko1819 (Nov 23, 2009)

El problema no es de la placa de audio porque no hace ese sonido con los parlantes que vienen incluidos con la computadora.
Solo lo hace con mi amplificador.

Probe conectar la chapa del amplificador a el gabinete y lo deja de hacer al ruido pero solo se escucha de un canal si hago eso.
Tambien probe conectar la chapa del gabinete a un marco de ventana metalico y mejora un poco el sonido pero se sigue escuchando.

Gracias por sus respuestas¡


Saludos¡¡


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 23, 2009)

Hola. El problema puede pasar porque la onda de salida de una UPS no es sinusoidal sino una onda cuadrada modulada en amplitud y frecuencia cuya resultante es igual a una sinusoidal pero NO LO ES.
Esto hace que los transformadores no se comporten de manera natural ya que fueron diseñados para onda alterna y no una onda cuadrada modulada.

Hay varias alternativas a probar:

Colocar filtros de linea entre la UPS y la fuente del amplificador.
Colocar un filtrado EXCESIVO por ejemplo unos 30000 uf por rama y una bobina alisadora a la salida de cc de la fuente.
Colocar un osciloscopio y buscar la frecuencia del ruido y luego diseñar un filtro para esa frecuencia de la corriente de la fuente.
Cambiar el trafo y la fuente y ver como se comporta. 
Probar con otra UPS.
etc....

suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## Tomasito (Nov 23, 2009)

30.000uF para una fuente switching es "muy demaciado" 

Yo pondría tanto la pc como el amplificador con una buena toma de tierra, y en lo posible ponerle una fuente a la pc con filtro de linea (no sé si ALGUIEN las seguirá fabricando así, lamentablemente), o ponerle un filtro de linea a la pc.
En G.M. electrónica venden unos que parecen lindos (yo los he usado alguna vez), son de estos:






Yo le pondría uno de esos a la fuente (si entra), o sino externamente.
También podés sacar el inductor y los capacitores de un TV viejo por ejemplo, y soldarlos a la placa de la fuente de la pc (no traen el filtro pero traen las pistas para soldarlo, parece un chiste ).
Con eso y una buena toma de tierra deberían desaparecer los problemas.


Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 23, 2009)

Tomasito dijo:


> 30.000uF para una fuente switching es "muy demaciado"
> 
> dos.


 
era solo una expresion de deseo! Por eso le espesifique EXCESIVO.

Como filtros puede ver este link donde subi algunos para estos casos.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/filtro-ruido-red-electrica-12927/#post206644

saludos 

Juan Jose


----------



## franko1819 (Nov 24, 2009)

Voy a probar el circuito de Juan Jose y tambien probar la "buena" conexiona a tierra 
Tmabien voy a probar conseguir los filtros de linea


----------



## Tomasito (Nov 24, 2009)

Andá a una casa de electricidad y comprá una jabalina con tomacable de 3/8 por 1m que sale algo de $10 y para la computadora y el ampli te va joya.
El filtro de Juán José es exactamente al que me refería, además de suprimir ruidos con el inductor, con los capacitores manda los ruidos de alta frecuencia a tierra (por eso necesitás toma de tierra para que funcione bien.



Saludos.


----------



## junior90 (Nov 24, 2009)

y que tal si es la señal de directa de los amplificadores? es decir que tal un filtro a la entrada de las cornetas? podría funcionar pienso yo.
no pierdes nada con probar.
saludos.


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 24, 2009)

junior90 dijo:


> y que tal si es la señal de directa de los amplificadores? es decir que tal un filtro a la entrada de las cornetas? podría funcionar pienso yo.
> no pierdes nada con probar.
> saludos.


 
como seria eso?


----------



## junior90 (Nov 24, 2009)

normalmente en una etapa de amplificación la señal ya amplificada queda sobre un voltaje de directa es decir da la señal amplificada pero (montada) encima de un voltaje DC que genera un tono (zumbido) para eso el condensador para filtrar el voltaje de directa.


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 24, 2009)

junior90 dijo:


> normalmente en una etapa de amplificación la señal ya amplificada queda sobre un voltaje de directa es decir da la señal amplificada pero (montada) encima de un voltaje DC que genera un tono (zumbido) para eso el condensador para filtrar el voltaje de directa.


 
Ah ya entendí. Te refieres al zumbido por desacoplo de continua? Bueno ahi ya hay que ver el diseño del amplificador. Pero el post refiere a una conexcion del amplificador que no hace ruido a un cpu que le mete el ruido.

saludos


----------



## alejandrow999 (Nov 24, 2009)

El hecho de que el discman no introduzca interferencias me hace pensar que el problema viene por la conexion a tierra.
A veces las tomas de tierra traen problemas.de interferencia, y a veces los solucionan.En cualquiera de los casos, es bueno que la PC *siempre * esté puesta a tierra.
Te sugiero tres pruebas: 
1 - Ningun dispositivo a tierra
2 - Sólo la PC conectada a tierra.
3 - Ambos equipos conectados a tierra (en este caso puede haber interferencias).


----------



## franko1819 (Nov 24, 2009)

Gracias por sus respuestas...
Las probare a todas


----------



## junior90 (Nov 24, 2009)

Juan José a eso es a lo que me refería.ahora.mi teoría es que si..seguro es por la puesta  tierra de la pc.pero que tal si es el lugar donde esta el amplificador?ahora si el amplificador esta bien el ruido proviene del CPU.que tal un filtro a la salida de la pc por si es que se esta 'filtrando' ese ruido.aunque mi pregunta es porque no hay problema cuando le coloca sus antiguas cornetas? Yo diría que coloque un filtro a la entrada del amplificador y otro a la entrada de corneta como condensadores de desacoplo.
NOTA: también podrías probar cambiando tu cpu y amplificador de lugar. Y alejarlos un poco el uno del otro a ver que tal se comporta. Nunca hay que descartar esas cosas.


----------



## franko1819 (Nov 24, 2009)

Se comportan asi las mas viejas porque funcionan por USB, de ese usb reciben los 5v.
El amplificador funciona con otra toma corriente y otro trafo.


----------



## cansi22 (Feb 23, 2011)

Me pasa lo mismo con mi amplificador:
Es una autoradio de un coche con entrada AUX.
La alimento con una fuente de PC 12v.
Al conectarlo a una fuente de audio inalambrica (moviles, discman, MP3 ...) no hay ruido, pero al conectalo al PC o a la TV se produce un ruido incluso con el volumen al minimo.
Leyendo el caso anterior me imagino que es de la masa, dado que con dispositivos inalambricos no pasa.

El chasis metalico esta conectado a masa y la conexión de audio es por cable macho-macho de 3.5mm

Algun consejo?? Si necesitaos datos os pongo lo que haga falta


----------



## franko1819 (Feb 28, 2011)

Yo lo que descubri es que tenes que conectar el chasis del amplificador al gabiente por medio de un cable.


Pruebalo y nos dices


----------



## cansi22 (Feb 28, 2011)

Ok. Seria lo conectar los chasis entre sí, chapa con chapa no??
Lo pruebo en un rato y comento.

Ahora mismo lo acabo de probar y me mete el ruido del PC a los altavoces (CPU, ruleta del raton, disco duro, Etc)
Eso si, el otro ruido casi a desaparecido.

Y si conecto las masas de las dos fuentes de alimentacion entre sí??
La opcion del filtro de red como la veis, porque si funciona este finde lo compro-.


----------



## franko1819 (Mar 3, 2011)

Es lo mismo que me hace a mi... tambien me mete ruido... mas que todo el disco duro... aunque casi ni lo noto.

Si conectas las dos masas se hace cortocircuito, la verdad que no probe con el filtro de red, aunque podria ser buena opcion.


Saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Mar 3, 2011)

Tienen toma con tierra en sus casas? si no es asi habran la fuente y en la entrada veran que hay dos capcitores que desde ambas ramaas neutro y linea se dirigen a un punto en la placa que hace contacto con  el gabinete, si miden entre neutro en VAC veran que si la linea es 220 tendran 110VAC y si es 110Vac habra 55VAC, he visto quemarse televisores al conectar la salida de video de la placa del pc imainense le estan metiendo 110VAC a una entrada que debe tener 1V cuando mucho, prueben y luego comenten


----------



## cansi22 (Mar 4, 2011)

Si, en España es obligatorio en las instaciones nuevas o en las reformas


----------

